# Champagne Tan X Silver Tan



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Just wanted to put each litter in its own thread, so I can keep track and share pics because my family/friends are probably tired of seeing them on Facebook.

Born 12-29-16 (16 total, culled down to 11, then down 10 today)
Mom









Dad









12-29









1-3









Starting to see some color! I culled down to 10 today (don't worry, there are three nursing females, and all of them take care of all of the babies (19 total, between 3 litters)). There are 3 bucks, and I'm hoping to narrow that down once I see the colors. Don't know what all mom and dad carry just yet.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Getting so big!

The does









The bucks









And just some random pics























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

So...mom and dad MIGHT be fuzzy carriers. There's a bub that's got a lot less fur than the siblings.

All together









Silver?Lavender?









Champagne









Champagne and the silvers/lavenders









And these...PEW?? No idea. And the one that's looks like it might be fuzzy.

















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Getting so big 
























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

